# EMT-B Class: Before, During, and After



## medichopeful (Jul 24, 2011)

I’ve noticed through reading this forum that some of the questions posted are in regards to what to do before, during, and after EMT-Basic class.  All of these questions are perfectly reasonable (and it’s good that they’re being asked!), but I think it would be helpful if I wrote out some suggestions and answers to common ones.  If I missed anything, or if anybody has anything they’d like to add, feel free!
----------

*Before Class*

-Before you get too involved, take a look at your reasons for wanting to become an EMT-B.  If you’re doing it for first aid training, consider instead just taking an AHA or similar course.  If you’re doing it to give yourself an edge in the non-healthcare job or career field, again consider just taking an AHA course.  If you’re taking the course with the hopes of working in the field of medicine or EMS, PLEASE make sure you’re willing to continually learn and expand your knowledge.  Otherwise, for the sake of your patients and the field, find another career path.  There’s really no room for people who want to just pass the class and get a job.  Now that that’s out of the way, let’s move on!
-Get your books early; don’t wait until the last minute!  Once you get them, briefly glance through it, and read any sections that catch your eye.  Unless you have absolutely nothing to do during the day, there’s no need to read the whole book before the class start!  I would, however, suggest that you start becoming familiar with the different values for vital signs.
-Get your hands on the lists for your in-class assessments, if you can.  Memorize these lists so you can do them backwards and forwards, and so you can start from any step.  Remember, however, that the assessments are just an in-class thing!  Memorizing them will get you through the class, but it won’t make you a good EMT-B.  It gives you the groundwork, nothing else!
-Make sure you’re familiar with CPR for children, infants, and adults.  If CPR is part of your class, don’t worry about this for now.
-Get your hands on a good, college-level Anatomy and Physiology book.  I suggest _Human Anatomy and Physiology_ by Marieb and Hoehn.  Once you get the book, start reading it!  You don’t need to read the whole thing before class starts, but read as much as you can and learn from it.  Especially focus onand become familiar with the anatomy sections (for example, the skeletal system), the respiratory sections, cardiac sections, cellular physiology sections, and the lymphatic system sections.  I know it’s a lot, but the world of healthcare isn’t simple!  If you have the funds, I would purchase you’re A&P book, as it’s the basis of medicine.  You have to understand the human body before you work on it! (See below)
-If possible, try to get your hands on a good “chemistry for the life sciences” book.  There are a few of these available, but they should touch on at least basic chemistry, organic chemistry, and biological chemistry.  You don’t need to read this completely before you start class, but I suggest at least taking a look through it.  (See below)

*During Class*

-Try to keep up with the reading in the book that the instructor assigns.  Although it’s possible to get through the EMT class without reading the book, I really don’t suggest it.  Even though a lot of the information is basic, you’ll need something to build off of!
-Listen to the lectures.  If it’s helpful, take notes.  Sometimes doing this on a netbook or a laptop will make it easier.
-With the occasional exception, don’t text or talk in class.  It’s disrespectful, will distract you, and can get you the instructor’s attention.  This can turn out badly for you!
-Continue to study you’re A&P book, and the chemistry book: this will help you understand the information you’re given in class.
-Pay attention to what the instructor is saying, and if they say something you’re confused about or you think is wrong, talk to them about it!  However, do this in a respectful way (in front of the class might not be the best choice).
-Make sure you’re familiar with the steps of the assessments before you get to them in class.  Once you get to them, make sure you’re comfortable with them.  Practice, practice, practice, even if that means getting together with others outside of class.  It’s VERY aggravating to others if you have no idea what you’re doing and don’t make any effort to change that; remember, it affects their learning too!
-The most important question you can ask before, during, and after the class is “why?”  Make sure you know the reasoning behind everything you do, including all interventions.
-Study and become familiar with the vocab in the class.  Form study groups if it will help.
-Become familiar with the drugs and the pharmacology of the medications you can administer.  Read up on oxygen, too: it’s not a cure-all!
-Make sure you practice during class, and help your classmates.  Don’t wait until the last day of class to learn the interventions!  Make sure you practice CPR throughout class as well.  I find that a lot of the people I help teach don’t practice it too often because they think they know it, which unfortunately they don’t!
-Remember, if you don’t understand something, ask!  There’s no such thing as a stupid question.

*After Class*

-First, pat yourself on the back.  The EMT-B class can be difficult at times!
-Remember that the EMT-B class is an entry-level healthcare job.  It gives you very basic instruction in healthcare, but it doesn’t really teach you too much medicine.  It does, however, give you a good foundation!
-Keep learning and questioning.  If you hear of a disease that you’re not familiar with, do some research on it next time you get the opportunity.  Use the internet, the Merck Manual, and other sources.  Remember, too, that in order to understand a disease, you have to understand the A&P!  Do reading about psychology, sociology, and English.  If you can, take classes at your local college (if you can, try to take these at the same time you take the EMT class.  I’d suggest taking A&P at the same time as well).
-Consider getting into teaching.  Remember, the best way to learn is to teach others!
-I’ve said it before but I’m going to say it again: DON’T STOP LEARNING AFTER YOU FINISH THE CLASS!
-Take any tests as soon as you can after you finish the class; don't just wait for six months and then take them, otherwise you'll be learning everything all over again!  Also, there's no need to wait until after you're certified to take more classes (however, keep in mind that for Continuing Education hours, you can only accumulate them after you're licensed or certified).  (Thanks to dstevens58 for this bullet point)
----------

Remember, combine self-study with college-class learning.  Don’t just take the EMT class alone: take other classes as well, preferably at the same time (especially A&P)!

I realize a lot of this may seem obvious, but it is still worth putting out there.  I hope this helps!
Eric


----------



## dstevens58 (Jul 24, 2011)

I might add that *after the class:*

If you're taking any State or National Registry Classes, take them as soon as you can.  That way, all the "book" stuff you learned in class is still fresh in your head.


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 24, 2011)

dstevens58 said:


> I might add that *after the class:*
> 
> If you're taking any State or National Registry Classes, take them as soon as you can.  That way, all the "book" stuff you learned in class is still fresh in your head.



Fixed! (I think :wacko: :rofl

thanks!


----------



## douglasfire20 (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes take registry as soon as you can. Here in Alabama the chances of passing drops by 40% after the first two weeks following class.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 25, 2011)

I agree that A and P is the basis of medicine and that knowledge of it is useful to a basic. That said, purchasing an A+P prior to taking a basic class is entirely unnecessary in my humble opinion. Chemistry even more so. Textbooks aren't cheap, and not everyone discovers that EMS is for them after the class. 

Don't get me wrong, I detest the current and low educational standards for EMS, but at present, an EMT-Basic does not need to have anything near a college level understanding A+P to be a proficient provider. Will it make them a better EMT? No doubt it can but I don't, and have not found it to be necessary during my employment as a basic on a BLS ambulance. 

For what it's worth, my primary job is in Sports Medicine where A+P knowledge is essential at all levels of care. As a result I do try and study as much anatomy and injury processes I can, but I am yet to find such information too terribly useful out on the truck.


Sent from my out of area communications device.


----------

